# /etc/conf.d/net obsolete?

## davidshen84

I updated my Gentoo 64bit system a while ago, and I noticed in the /etc/conf.d/net.example file, it says "This file is obsolete". Then what is the replacement?

----------

## Veldrin

Unlikely - unless I missed something.

More likely, that the example file has/will be moved, and that /etc/conf.d/net.example get removed. 

just my .02$

V.

----------

## davidshen84

ok, the the /etc/conf.d/net.example file should be removed. i do not know why it is still in my system. i will remove it manually.

so, the /etc/conf.d/net file is still in use? it is only the example file that will get removed?

----------

## krinn

 *davidshen84 wrote:*   

> i do not know why it is still in my system.

 

Don't you think not removing files in /etc/conf.d a good idea ?

----------

## tomk

This was part of the OpenRC migration as explained in the 'Cleaning up stale configuration files' section towards the bottom of the Baselayout and OpenRC Migration Guide. The new location is now /usr/share/doc/openrc-<version>/net.example

----------

## davidshen84

i got it, thanks

----------

